# 1/25/15 ..Due date ..traces of blood on vulva, Early birth? Help not prepared



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Went outside to check on momma dukes this morning noticed blood on her vulva stomach looks like it droped / her due date was for 25th but was breed twice to be sure it took....i was beginning preps today for her kidding and imseen this and now me and wife are freaked out running around trying to get her everything....this is our first kidding and we dont know anything really....is she going to early labor.....please help....i have no idea whats going on


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If you bred her twice, on or around Aug. 25, but also previously around Aug. 10, it could be she took the first time, and is preparing to kid normally on her natural schedule, soonish. If this is the case, having clean straw down in a draft-free place, and clean dry towels for the kids on hand, will put you in a good position, and then you can sit down and wait until her moment arrives.  

It does not rule out the possibility her kidding early, if she actually took on the second date. Do you want to post a photo of what you're seeing, so others can weigh in? Particularly the blood? It could just be a burst capillary from pressure, and in and of itself not something to panic about. (I like looking at innocent explanations first, before panicking.)


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it blood, or dark discharge from her vulva that has gotten debris caught in it that makes it look like dried blood? My doe gets amberish discharge even when not bred, and if it gets dirt stuck to it, I have to look closely not to think it is dried blood.

What date(s) was she bred? What breed is she? Also double check with an online goat due date calculator, to be sure you there wasn't an error. Some of the smaller breeds go sooner than 150 days, tending toward day 145.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you get a picture of it? Question, why would you think she did not take the first time? I would just things ready and take a deep breath.

Is she getting really full?


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

She is a angora, we got her from a very reputable goat breeder , she is registered and from champion blood line.....just got back in with some pics, she is acting just fine and the blood on vulva is not there anymore, it looked to me like a brighter red but just a very very little bit like if i stuck my self with a needle and it bled for a minute then dripped down my finger some, the blood wasent present, shes as big as a house lol, and utters are puffy and squishy she does not like me messing down there at all.....here are pics....and ill have to dig for paperwork and i will but pat said her due date is 25th but ill look at paper work after i finish with pen


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are pics...


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Pic2


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Pic 3


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok i got her seperated got heat lights ready, got kidding pen all draft free, wife went got some coats for them, got some goat drugs, i think we are ready if it happens,....just talked to her former owner she was bred twice 9/3/14 and 3 weeks prior to that, she told us thats just how she does it to make sure she takes so if she took the first time then she would be due today or close to it...im still kinda confused but ill go with it.we trimmed hair around nips and they are puffy


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

It may not hurt to shave around her rear end or trim with scissors. I know with sheep they are usually sheared right before they are due to kid.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

How full is her udder? Unless the previous owner saw her in STANDING HEAT three weeks later, then she may have taken on the first breeding. She wouldn't be in standing heat (standing still to let the buck do his business versus him trying to sneak attack her and breed her on the run).


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

If she took on 9/3, she won't be due until the 31st, btw. Three weeks earlier, and yeah, right about now would be her due date.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.gestationcalculator.com/other/goat-pregnancy-calculator

For future reference, here is an online calculator based on a 150 day gestation.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is her milk in? nice full tight udder?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How is Mama Dukes? Is she still acting fine? No other changes/udder changes? If not, then I'd say she is fine, and just trying to make you worry! 

Praying all is fine, and hope you can update soon. Again, she is just so neat! Love her hair, and color!


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

She is fine, i think she was clowning me lol. Ive got her all set up, i have a seperate pen that ive just finished a few weeks ago that i am building a kinda rustic looking little cabin that was suppose to be a Llama house but they dont care about it so it will be her day pen and at night ill put her up in her kidding room so she can get use to it, to me it looks like she is about ready to pop a kid out but lol, did not really notice any udder changes, it seems as if its full of milk but lol again i have never been through a goat birth before, but if anything i will be prepared for the next time and have some knowledge of the cituation lol.....i will definitely keep you all posted daily


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear it  She could have even cut herself back there, and caused it to bleed a little, I've seen that happen before.
The setup sounds great! We kind of do the same thing. We have a small pen next to the house that we'll use as a day time pen when we start letting them out for longer periods of time.

Check her tail ligaments they really can help give you an idea of how loose she is getting. I check them 2-3x a day when I know they are close. It's actually a neat experience when you check them and start noticing the changes. They feel like pencils that come off of the spine near the tail in a v shape<watch a video on youtube on how to check them>. As the does get closer, the area around those ligs will start to hollow out, the tailhead may or may not seem to raise up, and then the ligs get soft, low, then suddenly they are hard to feel. They can seem to disappear and reappear, but when they are gone, and stay gone, then generally they start labor or deliver within 24 hrs.
I've only had 1-2 goats to ever throw me off with their tail ligs.


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ty Hoosier. ...I'll keep you posted ty for the help I really appreciate it


----------

